
Soylent taking pre-orders on Crowdhoster - ph0rque
http://blog.ycombinator.com/soylent-taking-pre-orders-on-crowdhoster-now-what-if-you-never-had-to-worry-about-food-again
======
ph0rque
Soylent is a YC company? Nice...

